# Hey Tommy



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

I was watching your high swing 150g video on youtube. One thing I noticed is that you keep your rod angle pretty much the same througout. When I do the high swing, I quickly drop the rod tip after my third swing, while taking my power step, and let er go.


Have you ever seen anyone cast that way before? It seems to work very well for me in fishing situations. Just wanted your take on it!


Thanks

FA


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Can you post a video???

One of the biggest challenges casting a true high swing is getting the rod to come flat or at least almost flat for a microsecond as you are turning into the cast. 

It is easier to do when you are casting a modified or "Hybrid" high swing cast. This is done with a high lead position but the angle of the rod tip doesn't get as high as a true high swing, where it will be almost verticle to the ground before you begin your turn.

This is an example from last dec, one of my best ever practice casts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2GiW8gW7x4

Tommy


----------



## Julius Kelp (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL Holy cow! That was a cast! 

I noticed in some other videos that it looks like you're swinging the weight in full circles. I can't see the weight but only the movement of the rod tip. 

How many casting techniques are there? I know of the basic OTG and the Pendulum, but I've seen some variations to those as well. 

I'll add that part of my interest in surf casting stems from my fascination with siege machines, in particular the trebuchet, which in fact is basically what the mechanics surf casting are about.


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

In augustus 2005 Danny M wrote in a artickle that in his opinion it isnt good when the lead is too high at the pendulum. The lead his to go down and then up. In his opinion the angler lost a lot of energy at the cast. I don't know I am only the messenger. In the same article he wrote about rods that they are not the most important thing.
He wrote: at a tournament he bougt a few bamboo-sticks,at one stick he put on a few rings with tape and taped a reel on the bamboo-stick. The second cast was over 224 yards. In the Netherlands it was a big joke: anybody wanted to have a bamboo-stick from Danny.  
About reels he told the same as Tommy, too fast isnt good. Good casting is the most important thing.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

In the video's I saw, it looked like he was getting good energy to me. That's about the same way a slingshot is thrown, down-to-up.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Julius,

There are many different types of surfcasts. Groundcast, Brighton cast, Hatteras cast, Flat arc pendulum and high swing pendulum casts.

You can take those (and some that I've missed) and add to the mix that every caster does things just a little differently and then you begin to see that the variations are endless. You need to start with the basic groundcast and work from there to see what works best for you.

Tommy


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*when to hit it !*

that was two enjoyable film clips Tommy. tks for taking the time to refresh the basic stuff its brain training to say the least. Maybe tomorrow the body will train too !


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

I ve been studying the video from the OTG from Tommy for about three weeks now. I have tried to copy his way of casting a lead and then specifically the way he moves his feet. I always have a problem to put my feet in the right direction. Yesterday hours of training about the proper way of puting my feet was pay-dag. I cast 216 feet, 125 gr lead, 28/100, tapered with 80/100. Honestly to say I have a great wind behind me but I was very very happy, not only about the distance but more I stand good at the cast and has much time left to make "the finish" with my rod. The video from Mr Tommy is the best I have ever seen and me and my casting friends learned a lot about it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the compliments guys,

One thing to remember, the big step that I describe in the ground cast clip is used for the full tournament version of the groundcast. You can take a much smaller step, or no step at all. To make the ground cast without taking a step just set-up with your left foot at the "finish" position of around 10:30 (right at clock center) and rotate back at the hips to get into position. You can then perform the cast without moving your feet. A little less power for me but less timing critical.

Whe fishing I use less overall rotation and make the step from around 12:00 to 10-10:30.

Tommy


----------

